
Cypress testing framework that runs in the browser - fimdomeio
https://github.com/cypress-io/cypress
======
fimdomeio
I was just testing this piece of software and i'm really impressed by what
these guys accomplished.

It runs tests on file save and let's you open the developer tools. When it
rans on the cli it even records a video for you so you can playback to see
what went wrong.

I had seen something similar to this with chimp, still had some issues that
cypress solves, by being interactive in every step of the way.

Sorry it looks like I'm trying to sell this, I'm not, I don't know the
company, I'm just impressed.

~~~
bahmutov
thank you, our small team at Cypress appreciates every little bit of good
publicity

